# micropayment.de und IN-telegence GmbH & Co. KG



## fokke (22 Januar 2012)

Hallo,
ich weiss, dass über die Firmen schon mehrfach geschrieben wurde, jedoch finde ich es auf Grund der Unmengen an Artikeln schwierig zu erkennen, was ich jetzt zu tun habe.
Kurz zum Sachverhalt:
Auf der Dezemberrechnung vom 08.12.2011 von Vodavone habe ich leider erst jetzt die Abbuchungen von der Firma IN-telegence GmbH & Co. KG, so wie es mir aussieht, im Auftrag der micropayment.de gefunden. Die angeblich angewählten Nummern sind folgende:











Die 4 Anrufe sind tagsüber erfolgt.
Als Ansprechpartner wird die IN-telegence GmbH & Co. KG angegeben.
Nun würde ich natürlich gerne wissen, welche Dienste angeblich hier abgerufen wurden und, wichtiger natürlich, wie ich mich jetzt zu verhalten habe.

Danke für jeden Hinweis.


----------



## fokke (22 Januar 2012)

Leider sind die Nummern nicht zu lesen, deshalb jetzt noch einmal:
09005 104666257
09005 104666533
09005 104666937
09005 104666691


----------



## Hippo (22 Januar 2012)

1 Frage: Hast Du oder hast Du nicht ...

Wenn ja >>> zahlen
wenn nein >>> Anfordern eines qualifizierten Prüfprotokolls nach §45i TKG

Und welche Dienste es sind wirst Du über die inTelegence erfahren deren Kontaktdaten Du in der Rechnung findest
Hast Du die Nummern schon mal Google zum Fraß vorgeworfen, auch mit und ohne Schrägstrich etc


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Januar 2012)

Gezahlt werden muss meiner Ansicht nach nur dann, wenn a) das Angebot tatsächlich bestellt wurde, *und b) wenn vorher über alle Kosten klar und eindeutig aufgeklärt wurde.* Also: nur ein Klick auf eine Apps bzw. einen Button besagt noch lange nicht, dass ein wirksamer Vertrag zustande gekommen bzw. willentlich eine kostenpflichtige Mehrwertdienstleistung in Anspruch genommen wurde.

Ich würde mich in solchen Fällen in erster Linie an den Provider halten und etwa so vorgehen, wie in diesem Artikel:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/handy-drittanbieter-ist-nicht-gleich-drittanbieter.34844/
...in der Variante 3 besprochen wird.


----------



## Hippo (22 Januar 2012)

Mit "Hast Du" meine ich eine tatsächlich bewußte Nutzung ...
... das setzt m.E. eine Kenntnis des Preises voraus


----------



## fokke (22 Januar 2012)

Danke für eure Hinweise.
Ob ich habe, kann ich mit nein beantworten, ob eines meiner lieben Kinder, kann ich nicht 100% verneinen. Jedoch kann ich noch nicht einmal herausbekommen, wer eigentlich hinter diesen Nummern steckt und was für ein Service dort angeblich in Anspruch genommen wurde.
Ist den das Anfordern eines qualifizierten Prüfprotokolls nach §45i TKG kostenpflichtig? Und bei wem muss ich es denn einfordern, bei Vodafone oder bei IN-telegence GmbH & Co. KG, oder gar bei micropayment.de?
Die Summe ist mir ca. 14€ nicht hoch, aber wehret den Anfängen.


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Januar 2012)

Zuständig für die Erbringung des Prüfprotokolls ist Vodafone. Das kostet nichts (darf nichts kosten, gem. TKG).
Wer (angeblich) hinter diesem "Service" steckt, müsste Dir micropayment beantworten. Aber andererseits kann es Dir wurst sein. Vodafone hat für einen nicht tk-gestützten Dienst inkassiert, und das muss Vodafone gemäß TKG sowie Vertragsrecht nicht und dürfte Vodafone eigentlich auch nicht.


----------



## Teleton (22 Januar 2012)

Ist der betroffene Anschluß Festnetz oder Mobilfunk? Wenn es Festnetz ist muß u.U. bei Intelegence die Doku angefordert werden.


----------



## Hippo (22 Januar 2012)

Du kannst unabhängig davon Deine lieben Kinderlein mal ins Verhör nehmen ob die irgendwelche Browsergames spielen/gespielt haben.
Bei Mädels war z.B. "Howrse"  >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/nun-hat-es-uns-auch-erwischt.34861/ recht beliebt.
Und von der Sorte gibts einige ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Januar 2012)

fokke schrieb:


> Leider sind die Nummern nicht zu lesen, deshalb jetzt noch einmal:
> 09005 104666257
> 09005 104666533
> 09005 104666937
> 09005 104666691


noch einmal anders geschrieben für Google

09005104666
09005104666257
09005104666533
09005104666937
09005104666691

0900 5104666257
0900 5104666533
0900 5104666937
0900 5104666691

gemein, dass hier 0900er noch aufgesplittet werden. Aus 1 mach 1000
(die vergebene 0900 ist 09005104666)

Der hier gelegentlich anwesende Geschäftsführer AR gibt ggf. auch Auskunft.
Kontakt python
siehe
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/vodafone-und-micropayment-0900-abzocke.33266/#post-321707
ceo - at - micropayment.de


----------



## Hippo (23 Januar 2012)

Aka - machs nicht zu kompliziert - hier lesen auch normale User, nicht die Spezialisten


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Januar 2012)

ok. Dann ganz einfach: Vielleicht kann der Geschäftsführer von Micropayment einen Hinweis darauf geben, um was es sich überhaupt handelt, das könnte die Gesprächsführung mit den Kindern (denen ich nichts unterstelle) erleichtern. Das ändert nichts an dem bisher Gesagten. So wie ich in-telegence kenne, werden die sich _intelegent dumm stellen._
Der Geschäftsführer ist Mitglied dieses Forums und hat ja in anderen Fällen seine Bereitschaft erklärt, bei der Aufklärung zu helfen. Hmm, das soll jetzt nicht wie ein Lob klingen, nicht dass das jemand in Berlin so auffasst


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (24 Januar 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann der Geschäftsführer von Micropayment einen Hinweis darauf geben, um was es sich überhaupt handelt...


Dazu müsst er doch aber die Nummer kennen, von der aus die Leistung abgerufen wurde.


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Januar 2012)

Ja und nein. Ich glaube, AR könnte schon sagen, zu welchem Angebot die Nummern gehören, weil das ja "gesplittete" Nummern sind. Ich glaube nicht, dass diese Nummern noch weiter gesplittet sind. (09005104666-257). Falls eine um drei Stellen verlängerte Nummer IMMER NOCH NICHT reicht, um den Dienst zu identifizieren, würde ich mich persönlich bei der Bundesnetzagentur beschweren, dass AR hier die Nummern so sehr zerstückelt und ob die BnetzA diesem Tun nicht einen Riegel vorschieben will.
Wenn ich nicht so viel um die Ohren hätte (und nicht wieder mal komplett dichte Nebenhöhlen), würde ich ihn selbst fragen. Ich würde als Betroffener auch erst versuchen, Informationen zu bekommen, ohne dafür Informationen zu geben - andererseits hätte AR etwas davon, die Information (welcher Dienst ist das?) "ohne Gegenleistung" anzubieten. Immerhin wird meine Nase demnächst wieder frei sein und dann habe ich wieder Lust, den jahrelang schwelenden Streit mit der BnetzA über die Nummernsplitterei wieder auszugraben...

(Tut mir leid, das ist jetzt wieder kompliziertes Hintergrundzeugs - aber ich wette ja fast, dass AR hier mitliest hin und wieder... Der versteht mich schon)


----------



## Seraluna (11 Oktober 2012)

Auch ich bekam heute die Rechnung von fast 37 euro  auf unserer Telefonliste präsentiert

Hier die NUmmern
0900 5104666033
0900 5104666938
0900 5104666911
0900 5104666565
0900 5104666051

Fakt ist dass ich keine kleine Kinder mehr habe und mit meinem Mann allein im Haushalt lebe!
Fakt ist auch, dass ich über Telekom ( Rechnungststelle) nicht ins Internet gehe und auch nicht telefoniere, da wir den Router seit MOnaten demontiert haben und  wir alles über unity media haben
Fakt ist auch, dass wir auf kein Handy vom Festnetz aus anrufen können, da das seit Jahren blockiert ist.
Fakt ist auch, dass wir keine Browserspiele spielen  ( wir sind beide Endfünfziger) !!

Wie erklärt sich das nun?????


----------



## Reducal (11 Oktober 2012)

Frage bei Micropayment an, insbesondere die letzten drei Stellen definieren den Dienst. Du hast aber eine Rechnung oder Mahnung bekommen, mit der kannst du auch gleich um Aufklärung bitten.



Seraluna schrieb:


> Wie erklärt sich das nun?????


Wenn ihr das nicht gewesen seid, besteht auch immer noch die Variante mit dem großen Unbekannten, der auf abenteuerliche Weise euren Telefonanschluss genutzt hat.


----------



## Seraluna (12 Oktober 2012)

die haben mir ein lächerliches PDF dokument geschickt, ohne Kopf... nur eine Art Auflistung bei der ich  ( wir) angeblich das Spiel Hero zero gespielt haben sollen... weiß gar nicht, was das ist!!! grrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Hippo (12 Oktober 2012)

Dann fordere von ihnen ein "qualifiziertes Prüfprotokoll nach §45 Tkg"
Obacht - da gibts die Frist von 8 Wochen ab Rechnungsdatum!
D.h. >>> Pronto in die Gänge kommen


----------



## Seraluna (12 Oktober 2012)

laut der angegebenen IP Adresse von der aus das Spiel gespielt wurde, sind wir das 100 % nicht. vermutlich hat hier jemand unsere Telefonnummer angegeben als er sich dort angemeldet hat...  was nun????


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (12 Oktober 2012)

Seraluna schrieb:


> Hero zero gespielt ... weiß gar nicht, was das ist!


http://www.herozerogame.com/?lang=de_DE

Kleine Anmerkung: geht mal in euch und überlegt mal, ob in der Zeit evtl. jemand zu Besuch da war (auch z. B. Handwerker).


----------



## Seraluna (12 Oktober 2012)

Definitiv NEIN... ich war zu besagter zeit allein hier im Haus... Handwerker kommen nicht rein bei uns, da mein Mann ein Allroundtalent ist.. ich kann mir nur denken, dass da jemand unsre Telefonnummer angegeben hat um uns eins auszuwischen, als er sich dort angemeldet hat


----------



## Hippo (12 Oktober 2012)

Telefonnummer angeben geht da üblicherweise nicht.
Du rufst dort an und bekommst einen Code den Du dann im PC eingeben mußt und dann "einkaufen" kannst
Ist jetzt vereinfacht dargestellt, aber es muß was über Deine Telefonleitung kommen.
Es sei denn es passieren Fehler, deswegen das Prüfprotokoll


----------



## Seraluna (12 Oktober 2012)

Danke für eure Bertung.. werde den Dingen noch nachgehen. Die Prüfliste hab ich angefordert.


----------



## Teleton (12 Oktober 2012)

Das Protokoll der Prüfung nach §45* i* TKG forderst Du beim Telefonanbieter der die Kohle verlangt an also wohl intelegence.


----------



## Seraluna (12 Oktober 2012)

so... ich bin stinkesauer!!! Ist nun rausgekommen wie sowas passieren konnte.. Mein Enkel (13) ,wir wohnen in einem 2 Fam. Haus, hat sich heimlich mein Telefon "ausgeborgt", weil er absolut dieses Spiel spielen wollte und es seine Mutter nicht erlaubte. 
Wie soll ich nun weiter verfahren ? ( nicht mit meinem Enkel, das weiß ich schon!! )


----------



## Hippo (12 Oktober 2012)

Doch mit Deinem Enkel!
Rechnung präsentieren und Taschengeldabzweigung vereinbaren.
Die Intelegence kann ja nun nix dafür außer daß sie das fragwürdige Spiel anbietet

Unabhängig davon daß der Schlawiner einen Denkzettel braucht gibt es Urteile die eine Zahlungspflicht verneinen
Guggst Du da >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/pages/wichtige_forenthemen/  unter "Minderjährige"


----------



## Seraluna (12 Oktober 2012)

klar wird er das zahlen müssen...!!! ok danke für den Tipp


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (12 Oktober 2012)

Schade, dass Heiko den Spenden-Button nicht mehr hat, gelle Python?


----------



## Heiko (12 Oktober 2012)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Schade, dass Heiko den Spenden-Button nicht mehr hat, gelle Python?


Der hat sich schlicht nicht gelohnt.
In den über zehn Jahren kamen ca. € 50,- an Spenden zusammen, das reicht also für ne Woche Server oder so...


----------



## Hippo (17 Oktober 2012)

Lies Dir da mal das Urteil durch, u.U. verwendbar - und wenn nicht jetzt ...
... wer weiß wie mans mal brauchen kann
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...ahl-einer-0900-nummer-ihres-13-jährige.30628/


----------



## 123 (19 Oktober 2012)

das Spiel Hero Zero ist auch das Spiel wo mein Sohn angerufen hat. Kann aber doch nicht sein, das sie willkürlich rechnungen versenden und damit durchkommen.


----------



## Hippo (19 Oktober 2012)

123 schrieb:


> ... das sie willkürlich rechnungen versenden ...


Beweise es ...
... wenn Du kannst


----------



## Electromaniac (20 Oktober 2012)

Ich habe auch 2 dieser Nummern entdeckt...allerdings nicht auf meiner Telefonrechnung, sondern im Display meines Festnetz-Telefons...wenn die dort als angerufene Telefonnummer auftauchen, müssen die dann auch wirklich angerufen worden sein? Oder würden die dort auch stehen wenn sich jemand in meinen Anschluss gehackt hat?


----------



## Hippo (20 Oktober 2012)

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Wenn einer irgendwo in Deiner Leitung sitzt ist Dein Telefon ja eigentlich "außer Betrieb" weil der Hörer aufliegt. Also müßte das was im Display steht auch gewählt worden sein


----------

